# Fuji Concept for the CCP 10' 1-4?



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm planning to build my wife a CCP 10' 1-4 as a spinner for throwing 1.5 and 2 oz. Glass Minnow lures. Being a beginner rod builder who just finished his second rod build (first solo build), I can use some advice.

I'm thinking about using either all KW or a KW/KT guidetrain. Is there any need to use KWs all the way to the tip, or can I step down to single-foot KTs?

With a blank tip size of 8.5, is the best choice for a tip top the BMNAT-8-9.0? (assuming 8mm running guides)

She'll be using a Stradic 4000FI with 14# Fireline.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Great choice... 

You will probably get more help and advise on custom build specs if you place this in the rod building forum.

Again, nice choice for her.

Tommy


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Tommy said:


> Great choice...
> 
> You will probably get more help and advise on custom build specs if you place this in the rod building forum.
> 
> ...


I thought I'd give it another day or so before I post over in the custom forum. I was hoping to find someone who's built on on this blank, similar to the earlier thread on the 11' 2-5. That thread was a good one!

We figured it would be a good one for throwing metal for Spanish. We'll be dropping the reel seat a couple of inches lower than her factory rods and she's already put in an order for a fancy thread wrap, so I guess I better get to practicing.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Throwing metal is bout all I use mine for. It will throw a GM OUTTA SIGHT.....


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info Mike!

This will be primarily a metal rod, but it'll also be a backup for throwing 2 and 3 ounces for Pomps and Mullets, too.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

jmadre said:


> Thanks for the info Mike!
> 
> This will be primarily a metal rod, but it'll also be a backup for *throwing 2 and 3 ounces for Pomps and Mullet*s, too.


will work great for this also.....


----------

